# command prompt not responding



## shuja (Mar 7, 2010)

whenever i give some command on command prompt it doesn't work what could be the case.plz respond quickly.if u need more information i am ready.vista sp2 
vaio laptop model vgn-cs14g/b core2duo processor.


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

shuja said:


> whenever i give some command on command prompt it doesn't work what could be the case.plz respond quickly.if u need more information i am ready.vista sp2
> vaio laptop model vgn-cs14g/b core2duo processor.


---------------------------------

You need to tell us what you mean by the phrase "whenever i give some command on command prompt it doesn't work".

I assume, that you have started a 'cmd.exe' command-line interface window, and you are typing commands into it, is this true?

Do you get *any* response from the computer at all?

If there is any response from the computer, please send us the text of the computer's response(s) to the command(s).

Art


----------



## shuja (Mar 7, 2010)

yes,you are right. here are the two commands which i typed:-
1.sfc now, it displays,"you must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility"
2.chkdsk,it displays,"access denied as you donot have sufficient privileges.you have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode."
please respond quickly


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

shuja said:


> yes,you are right. here are the two commands which i typed:-
> 1.sfc now, it displays,"you must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility"
> 2.chkdsk,it displays,"access denied as you do not have sufficient privileges.you have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode."
> please respond quickly


------------------------------------

Well, you need to do this:
Start --> All Programs --> Accessories
then right-click on 'Command Prompt', and click on 'Run as administrator'

By doing this, you become an administrator running a console session.

Art


----------

